# Friggin' rain!



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

Why is it that the day I decide to attend bimmerfest, rain is forecasted for the weekend?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

You know, around the rest of the country, rain in spring is something that is almost assumed. Yet in California...

What's wrong with rain? You can do things in rain. Even outside. Even track events. It's just water.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You have to have faith in the Bimmer Gods...

Two years ago, on the evening before The 'Fest
mw wife an I were sitting inside the jaccuzzi as
the rain was pouring down upon us. Rain 
was forecast for Saturday; we were in a deluge...

I said to my wife, "honey, Bimmerfest is only 7 hours away"...

I thought that we were done.

The next morning the rain stopped, the clouds broke,
and we had an incredibly gorgeous Santa Barbara day...

Here's what it looked like in the morning:









Here's how it ended up:









To Quote the author of an Article from Overboost.com:

"While showers threatened to dampen the festivities on the eve of the event on Saturday, April 21, 2001 the Bimmer Gods smiled upon Southern California making for a perfect Bimmer-filled day".

Overboost Article


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

TD said:


> *You know, around the rest of the country, rain in spring is something that is almost assumed. Yet in California...
> 
> What's wrong with rain? You can do things in rain. Even outside. Even track events. It's just water. *


Don't get me wrong, I love the rain. I just wished it would rain in the winter like its supposed to, we had a dry ass winter, pathetic as anything. No rain=no snow=no snowboarding. And now it decides to rain  
The wife and my sister were going to lay by the beach while my brother-in-law and I attended the fest, my plans are ruined.

Alright, I'll stop being a big baby. People are dying in Iraq, and I am worrying about some rain.


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

have faith bro


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

> Why don't you knock it off with them negative waves? Why don't you dig how beautiful it is out here? Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change?
> 
> Sgt. Oddball


----------

